# Looking for assistance



## duxngumbo (Dec 5, 2002)

This is my first trip to this site and forum...great format and enjoyed reading the season's reports so far. I will be back in ND (Dickinson) over the Christmas holidays and my girlfriend's father (who hasn't hunted for many years) is anxious to have me take him out after pheasants. Looking at my P.L.O.T.S map, there are many spots around Dickinson, but I know from experience that these can often be tough hunting with less-than-optimal results. If I were by myself, I wouldn't be sweating that--I simply love being out with my lab on the prairie--but with my guest and our limited schedule, I want to optimize that time and hopefully put him on some birds. Can anyone offer any reports on the PLOTS in that area or would I be better off hooking up on a day lease (I found MANY in that area).

I appreciate any insight!

TF


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

It is going to be tough in that area. It was a real dry year and most of the plots lands were half bailed, and the ones that wern't didn't produce fair cover at best. You will have to focus on lands with cattail swamps in them for they will have the best cover. South east of Dickinson was a tough area this year. Lot's of hunters and not many birds. Good luck though!!!!!

If not try the areas around Ashley and Linton!!!!


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I spent the first six days of the season near Dickinson and shot my three birds in about 35 minutes the day I left. The land open to the public just south of town continuosly held birds every morning. If you want some specific directions send me a private message.


----------



## fgohunter (Dec 6, 2002)

You will see quite a few birds I believe in those plots areas around Dickinson. There were quite a few birds there when I was out there early last month.


----------

